# radar detectors



## Scooter086 (Sep 7, 2003)

anyone have suggestions on a radar detector? my dad mentioned he wants to get me a radar detector for my car, but i'm not sure how much he wants to spend, I figure around $100-200. I don't want him picking out a radar detector though cause he hsan't bought one in about 15 years, so he isn't aware of the new types of radar etc.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Scooter086 said:


> anyone have suggestions on a radar detector? my dad mentioned he wants to get me a radar detector for my car, but i'm not sure how much he wants to spend, I figure around $100-200. I don't want him picking out a radar detector though cause he hsan't bought one in about 15 years, so he isn't aware of the new types of radar etc.


V1

www.valentineone.com

Otherwise, you are just wasting your (dad's) money.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Scooter086 said:


> anyone have suggestions on a radar detector? my dad mentioned he wants to get me a radar detector for my car, but i'm not sure how much he wants to spend, I figure around $100-200. I don't want him picking out a radar detector though cause he hsan't bought one in about 15 years, so he isn't aware of the new types of radar etc.


About 5 years ago I spent about $200 for a Cobra... it was a total waste of money. I should have just gotten the V1. Once you get one, learn how it works, you'll be convinced it is the best.


----------



## akbmw81 (Jun 25, 2003)

The popular consensus around here is the Escort 8500 which runs around $300 and the Valentine 1 which runs for around $400.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

8500


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

V1


----------



## zcasavant (Jun 26, 2002)

Valentine 1


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

V1. Maybe this should be a poll? :dunno:


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

V1. take it from someone who has had both.
once you go arrows, you never go back.

you can call up V1 to see if they have any slightly used ones. perfectly functional and same warranty, just returns from their 30 day eval.
i think those come in at around 300 ish


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Orient330iNYC said:


> V1. take it from someone who has had both.
> once you go arrows, you never go back.
> 
> you can call up V1 to see if they have any slightly used ones. perfectly functional and same warranty, just returns from their 30 day eval.
> i think those come in at around 300 ish


$350 I believe... my cousin told me he called to ask just that and $350 was what he was told.... :dunno: Unless they are having it on "sale" or something for less which would be a good thing...


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Orient330iNYC said:


> V1. take it from someone who has had both.
> once you go arrows, you never go back.


Yup, the arrows make the V1 simply the best. Knowing exactly WHERE the signal is coming from and how many different signals the V1 is receiving makes this radar detector simply the best.


----------



## 03BMW330 (Nov 30, 2002)

Orient330iNYC said:


> V1. take it from someone who has had both.
> once you go arrows, you never go back.


V1


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Don't buy anything less than a Valentine One. All those $100 - $200 detectors are total junk. At least buy one only to try it for the 30 day period. Then you will know for yourself when you buy a lesser unit.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

V1 as well :thumbup:


----------



## Scooter086 (Sep 7, 2003)

my dads got an old escort, i don't think it works anymore, or the cops are using new signals, because it hardly ever goes off. every time we go past a cop, i point them out and my dad just says they don't have their radar on.

now i just gotta get him to shell out the cash for the v1 

edit: after reading the v1 page and its advantage over other cars (the sensor in the rear of the unit) should the unit be mounted so it has a clear view out the window? my dad stashes his out of sight, under the arm rest in his cadillac, claiming it works fine down there. :yikes: maybe this is why it doesn't work :yikes:


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

V1 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

V1. 

Everyone says it, and everyone is right.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Scooter086 said:


> my dad stashes his out of sight, under the arm rest in his cadillac, claiming it works fine down there. :yikes: maybe this is why it doesn't work :yikes:


 :bustingup :bustingup :bustingup

If he doesn't know or has no clue about that being a good mounting place... ask him how good his driving would be if he had the same vantage point as his radar detector.

Um, yeah, no brainer... clear view, front and rear.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

Scooter086 said:


> my dads got an old escort, i don't think it works anymore, or the cops are using new signals, because it hardly ever goes off. every time we go past a cop, i point them out and my dad just says they don't have their radar on.
> 
> now i just gotta get him to shell out the cash for the v1
> 
> edit: after reading the v1 page and its advantage over other cars (the sensor in the rear of the unit) should the unit be mounted so it has a clear view out the window? my dad stashes his out of sight, under the arm rest in his cadillac, claiming it works fine down there. :yikes: maybe this is why it doesn't work :yikes:


:yikes:

i guess its keeping the bottom of the armrest warm, thats about all.
all radar detectors should be mounted as high as possible. he has quite a bit of metal shielding it from any radar emissions (hood, engine, firewall, dash) i guess it cuts down on falsing.

no matter what he tries to tell you, mount it as high as possible, just not in the middle of the dash for the whole world to see. it should be level. i laugh when i see everyone out there that mounts theirs suction cupped to the middle of the windshield, sensor end pointing at the sky.:rofl:. i guess if ure trying to avoid an AWACS that works....

i have my V1 clipped to the headliner in front of my passenger side vanity mirror. its hard to see from the outside since its next to my ez-pass (bright white square) and in the tint band. the laser receptor is just barely peeking through the bottom of the tint band.


----------



## bls (Sep 16, 2002)

sergiok said:


> Yup, the arrows make the V1 simply the best. Knowing exactly WHERE the signal is coming from and how many different signals the V1 is receiving makes this radar detector simply the best.


I don't own a radar detector, so pardon the stupid question: how does it help to know which direction the signal is coming from? If you're being hit by police radar from the front, side, or behind, you ought to slow down, right?


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

bls said:


> I don't own a radar detector, so pardon the stupid question: how does it help to know which direction the signal is coming from? If you're being hit by police radar from the front, side, or behind, you ought to slow down, right?


Now, theoretically, if you are on a four lane divided highway and you receive a signal indicating it came from in front of you... and the signal begins increasing at a certain rate, then the signal switches to behind you and starts at a high level then works down, you can pretty much surmise that he was on the other side of the road. If it's a divided highway, his chances of being able to 'catch up' to you are slim.

Now, let's say you get a signal from in front and it is weak and stays weak for many miles... it's a good indication he's in front of you traveling the same direction as you. Conversely, if you get a signal from behind you and it increases with relative slowness in signal strength, it's a good bet he's not only traveling the same direction as you, but gaining on you as well.

Of course, this is all in theory.   (not that this has ever happened to me because I always drive the speed limit)


----------



## Scooter086 (Sep 7, 2003)

sergiok said:


> (not that this has ever happened to me because I always drive the speed limit)


Suuuuuuuuure ya do. actually i do too, i just have trouble reading the analog speedometer, i'm much more acostomed to the digital.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Scooter086 said:


> Suuuuuuuuure ya do. actually i do too, i just have trouble reading the analog speedometer, i'm much more acostomed to the digital.


Is that what that guage is?  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

V1


----------



## dtkw (Sep 1, 2003)

I have a V1 and never use my Bell again. It's on my wife's car now. If money is no a problem, get a V1 and also use your best defense, your eyes.


----------



## joea9146 (Jul 16, 2003)

V1 :thumbup:


----------



## Fifty_Cent (Sep 17, 2003)

I own a UNIDEN LRD 6599 SWS.
(http://www.radar-guys.com/lrd6599.htm )

Its a fine unit, I own it for 4 years now and it has been OK.


----------



## BMWs4U (Aug 26, 2003)

Escort 8500. By the way, placing your detector high is not a good practice. The lower the better. www.radarbuster.com

This is a quote from the RADARBUSTERS site:
Page 2 - Mount detector properly

"If you have to take your eyes off the road to see your radar detector, its not properly mounted." - Radar Roy

If you are traveling at 80 mph you are moving at 120 feet per second. If you take even two seconds to read your detector's visual alert you will have had your eyes off the road for 240 feet! A lot of bad things can happen in that amount of space and time.

Don't mount it high!
If you've ever tried to improve your radio or TV reception, you know that the higher you mount your antenna, the better the signal. This doesn't work for police radar&#8230; here's why:

a. Unlike radio and TV signals, which are omni-directional and transmitting at a 360-degree circle, a police radar beam is VERY NARROW. Ka-band radar guns have a as little as a 9-degree beam!

b. If your detector is mounted too high, it can defeat laser detection. Officers are trained to place the laser beam square on the front plates. The higher your detector, the more distance it is from the front plate. Because the beam is so narrow (at 1,000 feet, its only a three-foot-square box!), your detector will be positioned too high to sense it.

Don't mount it at mid-windshield height 
If you want to advertise to thieves that you own a radar detector, mid-windshield is THE PERFECT spot for it.

This position is also a dead giveaway to law enforcement that you've got a countermeasure device. An officer traveling behind you at night can easily see your detector's visual detectors. Visual alerts that can be seen from a hundred yards behind a car). "One of law enforcement's favorite techniques is to sneak behind you and flick on their radar. If they see your visual alerts - they know you've got a something THEY DON'T LIKE," Radar Roy said.

Finally, other motorists might spot your mid-windshield mounted detector and designate you their trailblazer. If you are in this situation and respond to your radar detector's alert by slamming on your brakes, you could cause a multi-car pile up.

Mount it low on the windshield or on the dash
If you want your detector to draw the least amount of attention and the deliver the best radar and laser detection, mount it low on the windshield or on the dash.

T2 :thumbup:


----------



## MysticBlue (Jun 20, 2003)

BMWs4U said:


> Escort 8500. By the way, placing your detector high is not a good practice. The lower the better. http://www.radarbuster.com
> 
> This is a quote from the RADARBUSTERS site:
> Page 2 - Mount detector properly
> ...


Most of that is just wrong.The higher it is, the better the radar reception. When it comes to radar detection from a distance, which is the only kind that does you any good, you are for the most part relying on scattered, reflected signals. It doesn't have to be aimed right at you. Mine (Escort 8500) is tucked up high, just to the left of my rear view mirror. If that is unsafe to look at then I better quite looking in the mirror too. It's up high enough, I don't think it is very visible to most people. The power on indicator is a very small red indicator light that is small enough that it really is not visible from outside the car. It would actually be more visable on the dash or the middle of the windshield. And I don't really care if people know about it anyway. If someone wants to tuck in behind me while I'm cruising north of the speed limit, that's OK. There is safety in numbers, as the wildebeast say. If they are following too close, I'll get rid of them by losing them or slowing down for a bit. Most people take the hint pretty quick. And I don't really care if cops know it's there either. It's legal. I don't know what all that crap is about cops sneaking up behind you to see if you have a detector. If they sneak up behind you, and you're not speeding, who cares? And if you let them sneak up behind you while you are speeding, they don't need no stinkin radar, they got you anyway. Besides, it's your own damn fault for not paying attention. As far as laser is concerned, it's irrelevent. If you are targeted by laser and your detector goes off, it's too late.


----------



## globemaster3 (Jul 31, 2003)

i wish i had asked this question before i got my escort solo s2 a couple months ago.
the reason i went with the solo s2 is because a) they advertised in bimmer, which i deem a respectable mag, and b) its the only wireless detector i saw - which really appeals to me...

i think it works really well - picks up all the diff bands, laser too...
except, as i was driving through fl on afternoon in aug, as i was passing some 18wheelers, [i was] in the right lane of a 4 lane highway, i passed a cop in the bushes, who came out and got me (because i slowed down... i thought he would see i decided to comply with the speed limit, and leave me alone - but NO...) :tsk: 
the ticket turned out to be $174!!  
i was  , because a) my solo s2 never made a peep (it was the *only* time i ever saw a cop car and my s2 never made a peep), and b) cop never mentioned "how" he got my speed (so i thought he possibly was lying)...

so, i would recommend what everyone else is saying - get a v1.
i think i will too - if i can sell this solo s2...

:thumbup:


----------



## Chendol (Jul 15, 2003)

V1 for sure. Save my ass many times and has paid for itself many time over (tickets+higher insurance) :thumbup: 

Becki,don't be too quick to blame the radar detector as the cop could've used "instant-on" radar to nail you. In that situation, NO radar detector can pick it up. Also note arial radar!


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

BMWs4U said:


> Escort 8500. By the way, placing your detector high is not a good practice. The lower the better. www.radarbuster.com


V1. And


----------



## thekubiaks (Nov 16, 2002)

Having a V1 is like having an AWACS. AWESOME..... :thumbup:


----------



## joema (Aug 28, 2002)

MysticBlue said:


> Mine (Escort 8500) is tucked up high, just to the left of my rear view mirror....It's up high enough, I don't think it is very visible to most people.


This is an excellent location. Due to e46 roofline, it's almost impossible to see from the rear. Also the 8500 has user-selectable dimming (doesn't require remote concealed display). On the lower settings, it's invisible from the rear, even if the sightline showed it.

If anyone's interested in actual user reviews of the V1 and 8500, these are on eopinions.com. Some have used both simultaneously. The general consensus is they're both very good. The main V1 advantages are directional arrows and dedicated rear radar detector. The 8500 advantages are cheaper price and user selectible dimming. In its "expert mode" the 8500 can show multiple signals (along with relative strength) simultaneously.

http://www.epinions.com/elec-Car_Stereo-Radar_Detectors-All-Escort_Passport_8500/display_~reviews

http://www.epinions.com/elec-Car_St...ll-Valentine_One_Valentine_1/display_~reviews

There are many conditions where no detector will save you, or your chances are reduced. Laser detection is very iffy. Neither V1 nor 8500 can detect the new digital POP mode radar. If you're on a less traveled twisty road and a cop pops around a curve ahead of you, game over. If the cop is stopped on an overpass shooting downstream (at your rear) there's less chance of prior detection since the radar gun is shooting away from oncoming traffic. If you're driving at night and the oncoming cop is shooting the few cars with Xenon headlights (more likely to be speeding due to vehicle type, and easy to pick out), you have little chance.

If you're on a moderately traveled freeway, moving with the flow of traffic (but not excessively fast) with cars in front of you, a detector will often warn you.


----------



## BMWs4U (Aug 26, 2003)

MysticBlue said:


> Most of that is just wrong.The higher it is, the better the radar reception. When it comes to radar detection from a distance, which is the only kind that does you any good, you are for the most part relying on scattered, reflected signals. It doesn't have to be aimed right at you. Mine (Escort 8500) is tucked up high, just to the left of my rear view mirror. If that is unsafe to look at then I better quite looking in the mirror too. It's up high enough, I don't think it is very visible to most people. The power on indicator is a very small red indicator light that is small enough that it really is not visible from outside the car. It would actually be more visable on the dash or the middle of the windshield. And I don't really care if people know about it anyway. If someone wants to tuck in behind me while I'm cruising north of the speed limit, that's OK. There is safety in numbers, as the wildebeast say. If they are following too close, I'll get rid of them by losing them or slowing down for a bit. Most people take the hint pretty quick. And I don't really care if cops know it's there either. It's legal. I don't know what all that crap is about cops sneaking up behind you to see if you have a detector. If they sneak up behind you, and you're not speeding, who cares? And if you let them sneak up behind you while you are speeding, they don't need no stinkin radar, they got you anyway. Besides, it's your own damn fault for not paying attention. As far as laser is concerned, it's irrelevent. If you are targeted by laser and your detector goes off, it's too late.


What are your credentials and what are your testing methods. The person that says to put your detector low, here are his credentials:
Radar Roy

20 Years in Law Enforcement
In 1997 Radar Roy retired as a Deputy Sheriff Lieutenant after being involved in law enforcement for almost 20 years.

During Radar Roy's career he was a certified traffic radar instructor and trained hundreds of officers in the correct operation of traffic enforcement equipment and enforcement.

Combine Radar Roy's law enforcement experience with his contacts in the industry, and you can be sure that all the products offered on RadarBusters™ are the best protective devices available, and have been been personally tested by him.

Is there anyone else out there that has the backing to why I should mount my detector high.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

BMWs4U said:


> Is there anyone else out there that has the backing to why I should mount my detector high.


The physics is not exactly the same, but we can use geometry to measure the approximate benefits.

Let's say the difference in mounting height is 1 foot. Your detector is typically 5 feet off the ground, and mounting it high would be 6 feet off the ground.

At 5 feet off the ground, let's say you can detect a police car at 2000 feet. tan(angle) = 5/2000. At 6 feet off the ground, you would have tan(angle) = 6/(2000+x). 5/2000 = 6/(2000+x) or x = 400 feet of advantage being mounted 1 foot higher.

Again, the physics dictates this is not the precise way to measure the gain, but assuming the same angle, higher is better.


----------



## jerrykdc (May 6, 2003)

I have an E46 convertible with the relatively small rear glass window. Am I wasting my money getting a V1, or any radar detector for that matter, as it appears that I will have a very small chance of picking up radar or laser behind me.


----------



## J. Kidd (Dec 26, 2001)

*Mount it high!*

I understand the credentials of Radar Roy. However, the signals the radar detectors pick up that will save you are not emitted directly from the gun. If that were the case, they would simply be called "Ticket Detectors" because if it only picks up waves aimed at your front license plate, you would already be hit. What makes radar detectors effective is that they pick up all the waves that bounce off other cars and surrounding obstructions (hills, rocks, poles, signs, etc.) simply alerting you that radar is in the area. For reception of these errant waves, a higher mounting point is better. Other things must be considered as wall (viewing, obstruction, etc.).

I've found the best place is right under my rearview mirror ? as high up as possible so I can still see the readout. This gives me a high mounting point, easy readability, and clear access through the back of the car for the rear sensor.


----------



## mowgli (Oct 22, 2003)

*? to Gimpy*



GimpyMcFarlan said:


> V1


What kind of wheels are those? They look great and I would love that look on my new 330 for the winter...(at least the look if not the actual wheel  ? Thanks!


----------



## akflyer (Jun 13, 2003)

I bought a Brand New Unopened Passport 8500 off of ebay for about $240. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## mallards (Oct 30, 2003)

no doubt ... i believe both are great detectors ...

Ben


----------



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

*Here's a question:`*

How often do they tag you with radar as opposed to laser. Last time I got taged it was laser and there was nuthin I could do aboot it,


----------



## MysticBlue (Jun 20, 2003)

BMWs4U said:


> What are your credentials and what are your testing methods.


My credentials are a combination of at least 15 years of using radar detectors, and reading articles about detectors from various sources and coming to my own conclusions using commom sense and intelligence. Check the minimum SAT scores required to be a cop. (Ain't none). I don't really care what "Radar Roy" says. My experience and knowledge on the subject says most of what Radar Roy says is BS. And I think several people here on this forum agree with me.


----------



## SB330CI (Feb 20, 2003)

V1 with remote display, love it.


----------



## bimmer_w (Oct 12, 2003)

*radar detector*

here in the state of california. isn't illegal to have a radar detector? and if you get caught what will happen? will they take the radar detector or give you a ticket for having one? thinking of buying one.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

bimmer_w said:


> here in the state of california. isn't illegal to have a radar detector?


Absolutely not.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

bimmer_w said:


> here in the state of california. isn't illegal to have a radar detector? and if you get caught what will happen? will they take the radar detector or give you a ticket for having one? thinking of buying one.


Virginia and DC are the only places in the US it's illegal, IIRC.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Plaz said:


> Virginia and DC are the only places in the US it's illegal, IIRC.


Motorists, the most under represented group in the U.S.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Plaz said:


> Virginia and DC are the only places in the US it's illegal, IIRC.


I thought Maryland as well.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

xspeedy said:


> I thought Maryland as well.


No, don't think so.

Just checked. Just VA and DC.

http://www.ncsl.org/programs/esnr/radar.htm#table1


----------



## Scooter086 (Sep 7, 2003)

conneticuit they used to be illegal, i remember driving through CT and my father would stick the detector in the glovebox. but now it is legal, because they launched radar guns on many light poles on the highways, so as you drive on the highway, you'll turn off your radar detector... or go insane.


----------



## ScottV (Jan 25, 2003)

V1 arrows rulz. I've had an 8500 and like the V1 better...


----------



## Fuzzypuppy (May 1, 2003)

*V1 and Escort 8500*



Scooter086 said:


> anyone have suggestions on a radar detector? my dad mentioned he wants to get me a radar detector for my car, but i'm not sure how much he wants to spend, I figure around $100-200. I don't want him picking out a radar detector though cause he hsan't bought one in about 15 years, so he isn't aware of the new types of radar etc.


I own both the latest V1 and the Escort 8500. Both are excellent, and well worth their price. The arrows on the V1 are spectacular for pinpointing the source of the emission, and the V1 has incomparably better sensitivity for rear signals (CHPers sneaking up on you at 110mph on I-5 for example).

The front sensitivity is almost identical in Ka, which is really what I'm 95% worried about in California. The Escort 8500 falses less, especially in X band.

But here's the thing: I expected my wife to roll her eyes at my gadget worship when I bought the two most expensive detectors money can buy (even though she speeds like a demon). Instead, she loves them as much as I do. Last week, when she picked up a CHP trap on her Passport 8500, she looked at me and said: "you know, for the extra $100, I would have preferred the V1 and the arrows."

Ever since, I've been weighing the thought of selling the 8500 and picking up another V1. We haven't yet, but it's like an itch you don't scratch...


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Scooter086 said:


> conneticuit they used to be illegal, i remember driving through CT and my father would stick the detector in the glovebox. but now it is legal, because they launched radar guns on many light poles on the highways, so as you drive on the highway, you'll turn off your radar detector... or go insane.


Write a letter of complaint to the FCC. Drone radiators (the official term for transmitters which don't convey any information) are illegal. You can join my letter writing campaign about drones - my current project is getting the FCC to take action on the highway construction signs that emit radar. So far, the manufacturers' response has been "we are expecting to offer Safety Warning System alerting once the equipment is available to receive it". I say "shut 'em off until that happens - right now they convey no information and should be treated as drones".


----------



## joea9146 (Jul 16, 2003)

V1 :drive:


----------



## kevmo (Oct 16, 2003)

i can get a 8500 for 150... think i should still go for the V1 for 400?


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

V1 and V1 only!


----------



## BradATL (Apr 30, 2003)

In many states, laser (actually "LIDAR") is now overtaking radar as the dominant detection method.

Both the Passport 8500 and the V1 are good radar detectors, but they won't help you with laser. By the time, they alert you to a laser, you've already been nailed.

The only way to combat laser is to get a laser jammer/shifter. Escort makes a combo unit that essentially combines their 8500 radar detector with a laser shifter. You can see it at www.escortstore.com.


----------



## joema (Aug 28, 2002)

BradATL said:


> In many states, laser (actually "LIDAR") is now overtaking radar as the dominant detection method.


While LIDAR is getting more common, it has several limitations. It can't be used in a moving patrol car. Therefore you can't get zapped head on from a cop in the oncoming lane, nor from him sneaking up behind you.

Some LIDAR mfgs say don't use it through the front windshield, only through an open window or standing outside the patrol car. It's also subject to the same cosine error that radar is, meaning it only produces valid readings when directly in front of or behind the target, not off to the side.

The best LIDAR target is the front license plate, which is highly reflective. Obviously a good countermeasure would be removing the front plate in states where this is legal or not usually enforced.


----------

